# Gateway Laptop Display Problem



## Daranhatu (Mar 14, 2005)

I have a Gateway laptop 450 which is no longer under warranty and recently the LCD has just gone dark. I have connected it to a monitor and received no problems with the display there, and I can see the screen faintly on the LCD.
I have tried the brightness and contrast buttons on the keyboard, but got nothing from that.

I have already opened the laptop, but honestly have no idea in what direction I should be looking.
Is this a hopeless case?

Any help would be awesome!!


----------



## sochy (Feb 9, 2005)

wow. I have the same problem with the same computer! Gateway 450ROG and im using a external monitor work fine but the laptop screen is blank unless u shine a flashlight in front of it. asked around and the problem is i have a dead backlight. i'll need to bring it in to gateway (or CC?) to check how much it will cost to fix. oh well meanwhile im usign the external display.


----------



## Daranhatu (Mar 14, 2005)

I decided that I'm going to do it myself. I've already taken the whole laptop apart and taken the LCD screen out. Believe you me, it IS NOT for the faint of heart!

Taking apart the LCD screen itself is an exercise in nerve conditioning. I found a website where I can purchase the lamp replacement, but have to get the lamps out to find out the correct part number.

Once I'm done, I will post my methods, part number replacement and the lamp manufacturer.

Wish me luck!


----------



## sochy (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey, mine is also out of warrenty so I would have no problem taking it aprt got any useful links, tips, or pics? 

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## sochy (Feb 9, 2005)

I have so far removed all the six screws from the screen (first removed the rubber and then the scre) but i have only been able to pull the border/rim of the top of the screen i cant remove it along the sodes or the bottom. thanks again.


----------



## gsa2000 (Mar 18, 2005)

*RE:Gateway Laptop 450 Dark Screen*

This is a common problem with the Gateway 450 Series Laptop.
If you screen is just dark and external monitor works fine. 90% of the time the problem is going to be the Inverter Unit and not the back light bulb.
The inverter unit is what powers the back light, ie turns on the light.
If you need more help or need the inverter unit, give me a call.
I would be more the happy to help.
Greg with Business Services 989-224-1631 



Daranhatu said:


> I have a Gateway laptop 450 which is no longer under warranty and recently the LCD has just gone dark. I have connected it to a monitor and received no problems with the display there, and I can see the screen faintly on the LCD.
> I have tried the brightness and contrast buttons on the keyboard, but got nothing from that.
> 
> I have already opened the laptop, but honestly have no idea in what direction I should be looking.
> ...


----------



## sochy (Feb 9, 2005)

well, as it turns out i need a new inverter so until i get the $100.00 to but it this is how my laptop will stay


----------



## sochy (Feb 9, 2005)

Daranhatu, whats going on?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

FWIW, I think the inverter fails more often than the backlights.


----------



## playermade (Apr 15, 2009)

does anyone know where i can find a manual on how to install the inverter? I definitley cant affort $100 to buy one...lol.


----------

